# CMT Stuttgart



## Fie (5. Februar 2010)

Sehr geehrte Frau H...,

Sie haben beim Gewinnspiel des Landkreises Tübingen auf der CMT 2010 in Stuttgart mitgemacht und unseren Hauptpreis gewonnen.

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!*​
Wir freuen uns, Ihnen einen Einkaufsgutschein der Firma MarcCain in Bodelshausen im

*Wert von 300 *​
überreichen zu dürfen.

Viel Freude damit.

Freundliche Grüße aus Tübingen

....


Erst Sabine Spitz - Autogramm mit Foto 
und jetzt gestern dieses Schreiben.

Der Gutschein ist voll edel verpackt und am Samstag geht es mit Kind und Kegel zum Shoppen 




Grüßle

Micha


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2010)

Wow cool 

Glückwunsch! Ich freu mich für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

danke sehr scylla, frag mal, wer noch


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2010)

hab mir grade angeschaut, was marccain denn so macht... sehr stylisch... genau richtig für modebewusste teenager 

pass bloß auf, dass du auch noch was von deinem gutschein abkriegst


----------



## swe68 (5. Februar 2010)

Die haben auch sehr schöne Sachen für erwachsene Frauen


----------



## Fie (5. Februar 2010)

Öhm,

naja, für mich wird da wahrscheinlich nichts abfallen, was auch völlig in Ordnung wäre.
Es ist nicht mein Stil und würde mir auch nicht stehen.

Ich freu mich aber trotzdem, denn wann gewinnt man schon mal den Hauptpreis. Außerdem, nehm ich noch meine Freundin mit, die hat Kleidergröße 36/38 
Der Gutschein wird schon artgerecht verteilt!


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. Februar 2010)

Wie war das nochmal mit den Glücksfischen in 2010?!?!


----------

